# Suggest a new 23'' Full HD Monitor for gaming



## Desmond (May 7, 2015)

Obligatory questionnaire answers:

1. Budget?

- *Around 15k, extensible if better options available.*

2. Display type and size?

- *IPS panel preferable, 23'', matte finish. 1920x1080 resolution.*

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

- *Gaming mostly.* 

4. Ports Required?

- *DVI or HDMI*

5. Preferred choice of brand?

- *Whatever is better in terms of performance and service.*

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

- *None whatsoever.*

7. Any other info that you want to share. 

- *I would prefer a monitor with refresh rates above 60Hz if possible. Also, I would probably order online, so if anyone could provide links I would be grateful.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

LG IPS Monitor MP77 -15,500.


Link:LG IPS Monitor MP77: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## SunE (May 7, 2015)

Since a monitor is something that you won't be buying everyday, spend a little more and get a BenQ XL2411Z. It's a professional gaming grade monitor with 144Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. Costs around 24k online but you might get it cheaper locally.


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2015)

SunE said:


> Since a monitor is something that you won't be buying everyday, spend a little more and get a BenQ XL2411Z. It's a professional gaming grade monitor with 144Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. Costs around 24k online but you might get it cheaper locally.



I have this monitor, the colors are bleak even after calibration, lots of banding issues. go for this if you are only into professional gaming or you must have 144 FPS (if you have a setup which can actually run that on ultra). otherwise you have to compromise on quality for that 144FPS. 
I would recommend sticking to a 60Hz IPS monitor or take a look at a 144Hz monitor before actually buying one.  

also if you watch movie at 144Hz refresh rate the colors look horrible. I have to set the monitor to 60hz for better color/ less banding in movies.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2015)

Is that a problem with all high refresh rate monitors or just yours?

My config can drive more than 60 frames. If not this, then which other monitor can do this?


----------



## SunE (May 8, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I have this monitor, the colors are bleak even after calibration, lots of banding issues. go for this if you are only into professional gaming or you must have 144 FPS (if you have a setup which can actually run that on ultra). otherwise you have to compromise on quality for that 144FPS.
> I would recommend sticking to a 60Hz IPS monitor or take a look at a 144Hz monitor before actually buying one.
> 
> also if you watch movie at 144Hz refresh rate the colors look horrible. I have to set the monitor to 60hz for better color/ less banding in movies.



Yes I've heard about the colors issue too. However OP asked for something above 60 Hz if possible. Plus he has a very decent rig, so pushing 144 FPS might not be an issue. Since I personally use my desktop only for gaming, I wouldn't mind the colors and stuff as 144 Hz would really be helpful in CSGO. Though it depends completely from person to person.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2015)

If 144 Hz is too much, probably a 120 Hz would be better? Any suggestions on this?

If nothing good comes up, I can settle for a 60 Hz.


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2015)

Can your setup crunch constant 144fps in the games you play? If yes the yes you can go for it, else it's not worth it for the colour.


----------



## Renny (May 10, 2015)

Not meaning to hijack this thread, I have similar requirements so I'm posting my query right here.

23-24" display required. Will be using it for my desktop as well as PS3. Is this be a good option for 8K?
Buy Vu 23.8 JL3 60 cm (23.8) LED TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Can your setup crunch constant 144fps in the games you play? If yes the yes you can go for it, else it's not worth it for the colour.


Yes, my gear can drive that much, depending on the game.

I use vsync though and I feel that 144 Hz might me excessive.

What options do I have for 120 Hz?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, my gear can drive that much, depending on the game.
> 
> I use vsync though and I feel that 144 Hz might me excessive.
> 
> What options do I have for 120 Hz?



Philips 22PFI3758/V7 55cm 22" Full HD LED TV -12,700.

Link:Philips 22PFl3758/V7 55 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Gollum (May 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, my gear can drive that much, depending on the game.
> 
> I use vsync though and I feel that 144 Hz might me excessive.
> 
> What options do I have for 120 Hz?



Why dont you go for the 3D monitor that is compatible with nvidia 3D vision.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

Buy the one with best color reproduction and best viewing angles. I own a dell ultrasharp.


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Why dont you go for the 3D monitor that is compatible with nvidia 3D vision.



There is no real 3D monitor AFAIK, the only ones in the market are the ones that support polarized 3D that requires polarizing glasses to view.

nVidia 3D uses active shutter system, that hardware itself costs extra.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Buy the one with best color reproduction and best viewing angles. I own a dell ultrasharp.



Which model in particular?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Philips 22PFI3758/V7 55cm 22" Full HD LED TV -12,700.
> 
> Link:Philips 22PFl3758/V7 55 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics



Any more technical specs for this? Not much given at that link you provided.

Also its a TV, do you have experience with using it as a monitor personally?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Which model in particular?



I am not aware of past years tech things.

I think IPS panel monitor will be best if colors and viewing angels are the criteria. Check which one is best at the moment.

Read more reviews. Below one is IPS and bezel is so thin. But it doesn't have anti glare screen. LG 24MP77 is with anti glare screen but I can't seem to find it on amazon.
LG 24MP76 LED FHD IPS Monitor With 3 yr. LG india: Amazon.in: Electronics

Other things to consider:
1. Response time
2. Inputs
3. Anti Glare screen
4. Additional usb ports


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> I am not aware of past years tech things.
> 
> I think IPS panel monitor will be best if colors and viewing angels are the criteria. Check which one is best at the moment.
> 
> ...



I can't find much technical specs on this one anywhere. Not even on the LG site, but I think the site is bugged. Also it seems like a TV since it has speakers (as per Amazon description). I am looking for something a bit more streamlined, like a true monitor. However, if you have personal experience with this product, let me know your thoughts.

A matte finish display is an absolutely must since I have a large window in my room and the glare would get intolerable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can't find much technical specs on this one anywhere. Not even on the LG site, but I think the site is bugged. Also it seems like a TV since it has speakers (as per Amazon description). I am looking for something a bit more streamlined, like a true monitor. However, if you have personal experience with this product, let me know your thoughts.
> 
> A matte finish display is an absolutely must since I have a large window in my room and the glare would get intolerable.


LG 24MP76: Personal TVs with IPS panel- Full HD l LG Electronics Africa


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> LG 24MP76: Personal TVs with IPS panel- Full HD l LG Electronics Africa



I checked that link. 

For some reason, the technical specs are not getting populated on my machine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I checked that link.
> 
> For some reason, the technical specs are not getting populated on my machine.



Yes Technical Specs cannot be seen but here is a review given by a buyer in amazon.

"This  monitor is an absolute head turner.No bezels and a glass stand,not just  for looks but perfect for movies or gaming in all HD glory.You'll be  amazed the first time you see a desktop without bezels!And color  reproduction is also crisp and clear,really wide viewing angles.If you  want a good HD monitor for home use,just go for it.No other better  alternatives at this price range,trust me i've done all the research".


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, I saw the specs on my phone. I am tempted to order it, even though its only 60Hz. However, that reseller on Amazon is the only one I can find.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, I saw the specs on my phone. I am tempted to order it, even though its only 60Hz. However, that reseller on Amazon is the only one I can find.



LG 24MP77 is the one with anti glare screen. 

I have Dell Ultrasharp 23', it has anti glare screen too. But connectivity options are not good, hdmi not there.


----------



## shadem99 (May 12, 2015)

*pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s24d390hl/
check this one out too..its for 12k in the market i think

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALHNChNOQAg...heres a more accurate comparison of the two, as the review states..both are very similar performing monitors, samsung has a very slight edge of blacks being more blacker, but lg wins in bezel, stands and vesa mounting, however i think theres a 3k difference here in india, i would suggest going for samsung...as its more bang for buck, you could also get the 27inch version of the samsung monitor by paying only very slightly more over the lg 24 inch

Note: S24D590PL and S24D390PL are the same spec wise only region is different so the code is different, and the monitor reviewed there is 76, while we get a 77 version of lg


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> LG 24MP77 is the one with anti glare screen.
> 
> I have Dell Ultrasharp 23', it has anti glare screen too. But connectivity options are not good, hdmi not there.



Is there any difference between DVI and HDMI? I don't think I need all the extra connectivity since I intend on using the monitor as a PC monitor only.

- - - Updated - - -



shadem99 said:


> *pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s24d390hl/
> check this one out too..its for 12k in the market i think
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



The LG MP77 is around 24k. That's way above my budget. The MP76 is around 16k and is much more reasonable.

The Samsung ones look impressive wrt color reproduction. However, I cannot find any links to compare prices. Could you provide some links?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2015)

> Is there any difference between DVI and HDMI? I don't think I need all the extra connectivity since I intend on using the monitor as a PC monitor only.



Nope, HDMI is just DVI with audio input.. They give the exact same picture quality and you can easily convert an HDMI to DVI or vice versa..


----------



## shadem99 (May 13, 2015)

actually, no...mp77 is only 14.5k 
Lg Ips Monitor Mp77 Full Hd - Buy Online @ Rs.14990/- | Snapdeal.com

heres the samsung one for 13.5k
Samsung LS24D390HL/XL 23.6 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor(High Glossy Black) - Buy Online @ Rs.13500/- | Snapdeal.com

be sure to check prices at your local stores


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> actually, no...mp77 is only 14.5k
> Lg Ips Monitor Mp77 Full Hd - Buy Online @ Rs.14990/- | Snapdeal.com



It looks so much better than mine. Wish I had a reason to upgrade. Three of these side by side will make the whole image seamless due to such a thin bezel.

How reliable is snapdeal with returns and customer service ?


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2015)

Ok. Buying MP77.

I am getting further 1000 Rs. off because of an offer. So the price is coming to be 13990.


----------

